# Doc on youtube...



## HKphooey (Sep 22, 2008)

Doc, nice job.


----------



## marlon (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you for posting these and thank you Doc for studying so well that you now have this to  share with us...even if i do not know AK i recognize truth when i see it ...and am stupid enough that i am excited for the day when i can feel it too!

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice video


----------



## stickarts (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks HK!


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Made me nostalgic for my EPAK days. Now I'm gonna go practice Delayed Sword and Short Form 1. Good stuff!


----------

